# 96inch Light



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there such thing???

beN


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never seen one....that would be a monster. Most people just construct their own canopy and install a bunch of 4 footers. A straight out of the box 8 foot light....I'd like to see if one existed. Shipping that would also be a huge issue.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya for sure!

with this 8x2 coming. i dont know if i just want light up one side or buy both sides

2 four footers would be alright. but a 96incher would be ideal


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

why not use Metal halides for something like that?


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

2 four footers would be a tough fit. You need to consider the room for the clips.
They do sell 6' VHO though, and that is what I use.
You'd have a 1' on each end that is unlit.
Fill it in with 4' speciality lighthing. ie actinics for pop, speciality gro lights (i find them very pink) etc...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

4ptbuck said:


> 2 four footers would be a tough fit. You need to consider the room for the clips.
> They do sell 6' VHO though, and that is what I use.
> You'd have a 1' on each end that is unlit.
> Fill it in with 4' speciality lighthing. ie actinics for pop, speciality gro lights (i find them very pink) etc...


hey ben my light could be raised up in the air it has clips so you could do that and raise it up


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You'd be hard press not to break the bulbs. And your choice of bulbs would be severely limited. I'd just retrofit 2x 28" Sunblasters. Edge is selling 2 right now...or maybe they're sold.


----------



## Melad360 (Feb 3, 2011)

ya probably go with MH for that size tank. probably 4 should do. or maybe get 5 foot T5HO lamps and stagger them along the canopy. so have maybe 6, 3 starting from the right edge going 3' from the left edge, then in between them place the other 3 starting from the left edge going 3' from the right edge. this will give you gigh light in the middle, and a little darker on the sides. i have sort of this application where i have a 5 foot 112 and a 4 foot ATI fixture. i could have gone with 5 foot ATI but chose to go with the 4 foot one...

HTH


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't go MH at all for a fish only tank. Why waste so much electricity and generate so much heat? 2x54 w T5HO is more than enough light, and the fish will be happier for it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

all of these lights are way to powerful for what im stocking 

i dont think the barracuda would like it or the rays for that matter. but i could be wrong.

this setup im about to get has a custom made peice that runs above the tank . 

its a canopy but not. there is room to put 2 48inch lights. but 96 like i said would be killer


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

2x HO T5 should be fine. the tank is 24" deep. If that is too much juice. 2x NO T5. single tube, not the dual bulb fixture. 

They do have 96" T12 for commercial use. They are a pain to transport and uses the single pin (spring loaded). not bi-pin (typical household fluorescent tube)

ADD: The NO T5 is the best choice. They have the lowest wattage without going LED and still have the brightness so your tank don't look gloomy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just get 2x Marineland Double Brites. I love mine. Awesome shimmer. Or go on Ebay and buy a set of white moonlights from Digikits. He can custom make any length. Cheap and nice effect.

DiGiKits - Digikits Inc.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet idea garry.

the tank is actually only 20inch's high. its a custom made 200G acrylic .


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah Ben, no need to overdo it since your stock doesn't care for much light, in fact, they probably prefer darkness.


----------

